# Cichlids that i won't get stuck with?



## cichlidfan420 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, the main question is....What are some cichlids, i could trade for supplies, or sell for a small fee/ give away that people will actually wan't.
I don't wan't to get over run with cichlids that no one wants.
So basically what's the "best selling" cichlids in your guys opinion? Or atleast the ones you've never had a problem giving away, selling cheaply, getting supplies back for them!


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are you planning on stealing some to sell?? opcorn:


----------



## cichlidfan420 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes thats what i intended on doing haha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent quality yellow labs (hard to find). Demasoni (troublesome to raise). Color sells!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Discus or Tropheus are two fish you'll never find yourself stuck with.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

+1 for "color sells!"
The lfs I sell/trade for supplies with is always asking for labs and dems, so anything that has
monomorphic and early color will sell best.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

saulosi usually sell well in my neck of the woods also.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Pretty much any Tanganyikan.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I say do research of your local area, watch craigslist, got to clubs, etc. Turns out there's a Tropheus breeder 3 miles from my house.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Demasoni, Albino Ruby Reds, Yellow Labs, Lamp. leleupi, and OB Peacocks. These are all fish that are easy to breed, grow faily quickly, have good color at a young size, and are not insanely produced by farms.

All that being said you should only expect a wholesale value of 1/4-1/3 of what you see them selling for at your lfs.

Andy


----------

